#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-02
<lars_bauer> ?spørgsmål. Er der nogen som ved hvad jeg skal gøre for at slippe for dette
<lars_bauer> Link to http://svn.pythonpaste.org/Paste/WebOb/trunk#egg=WebOb-dev ***BLOCKED*** by --allow-hosts
<lars_bauer> jeg prøver at installere en pakke mediacore og får denne fejl
<Ubuntubruger8> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger8> er her nogen der ved hvor mange skrive borde der i den nye 11.04 og hvordan man aktiver dem jeg kan kun se 4 stk
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger8, har du compizconfig settings manager installeret?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja men jeg køre unity må man gerne install compiz ?
<MikeDK> unity køre ovenpå compiz
<MikeDK> compiz er installeret pr default i 11.04
<MikeDK> men lige et øjeblik ska lige ha noget strøm på min laptop, så jeg ikke går død imens jeg checker op på noget
<Ubuntubruger8> okey tak
<MikeDK> start din compizconfic settings manager
<MikeDK> ccsm
<MikeDK> og naviger til afsnittet General, og ind i Generelle muligheder
<MikeDK> derefter til Fanen Desktop size
<Ubuntubruger8> ja prøve lige
<MikeDK> hvor mange skriveborde vil du ha ?
<Ubuntubruger8> den var ikke installeret men det gør jeg lige
<MikeDK> okay
<Ubuntubruger8> 6 stk
<MikeDK> altså 3 styks pr række i 2 rækker?
<MikeDK> eller kun i en række?
<Ubuntubruger8> wow tusind tak det virkede
<Ubuntubruger8> jep
<MikeDK> super
<MikeDK> var så lidt
<Ubuntubruger8> er du glad for den nye 11.04
<MikeDK> lars_bauer, måske problemet ligger i softwarens brug af flash inkluderet i programmet
<MikeDK>  Ubuntubruger8 tjaaa, ved jeg faktisk ikke endnu, installerede i fredags, og har ikke rigtig vænnet mig til det nye look endnu, har faktisk flere gange overvejet at hive Maverick 10.10 ind istedet for, men vil lige gi det en chance inden jeg helt bestemmer mig
<Ubuntubruger8> bruger du kun linux eller har du også windows
<MikeDK> ja, bruger kun linux
<Ubuntubruger8> også her
<Ubuntubruger8> synes det køre super men må sige det er et nyt kapitel
<MikeDK> ja, det er ret nyt det med unity
<Ubuntubruger8> jep har fundet nogle fejl i det
<MikeDK> kræver en del tilvænning, når man har kørt længe med det gamle gnome
<Ubuntubruger8> ja synes jeg også
<Ubuntubruger8> man kan ikke bruge rotere kobus vel da det er gnome ?
<MikeDK> jo kan man godt, men der skal der laves noget workaround
<Ubuntubruger8> hvad er workaround ?
<Ubuntubruger8> Nu er min proceseline forsvundet
<Ubuntubruger8> nææ her kom den igen
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-03
<MikeDK> hvad sker der for #ubuntu-dk-snak? kan ikke joine kanalen
<MikeDK> ligemeget, er kommet på, xchat åbnede åbenbart en ny kanal istedet for at joine samme kanal ude i channelswitcheren
<lars_t_h> Det er åbenbart gået min næse forbi at Osama bin laden er blevet pelset af soldater fra USA.
<lars_t_h> ups! det var til snak kanalen
<Ubuntubruger6> Lige nogle spørgsmål angående Ubuntu Desktop 11.04
<Ubuntubruger6> 1. Hvordan installere jeg lamp?
<Ubuntubruger6> 2. Computeren lukker ikke, HDD slukker kun
<Ubuntubruger6> hvordan kan det være?
<Ubuntubruger6> 3. Startskærmens størelse er for stor til skærmen, hvordan ændre jeg dette?
<Ubuntubruger6> Er der nogen der kan hjælpe med disse 3 spørgsmål.
<Ubuntubruger6> ER HER NOGEN!!!!!!!
<cgtdk> MÃ¥ske
<cgtdk> Men du skal ikke regne med at der er nogen der gider hjælpe dig med den attitude
<Ubuntubruger6> Så finder jeg selv ud af det, når i ikke gider hjælpe mig!
<cgtdk> Du har et problem med din attitude. Vær høflig, ellers gider folk ikke at hjælpe.
<Ubuntubruger6> jaja okay så siger vi der
<Ubuntubruger6> det*
<sbc> Ubuntubruger6: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/index.html Der burde være guides til at få dig i gang med LAMP.
<Ubuntubruger6> tak men fandt en side hvor man skulle taste: sudo apt-get install tasksel og sudo tasksel, i terminalen og så får man en side hvor man kan vælge de forskellige pakker, og installere dem.
<sbc> Ubuntubruger6: Det er nok en smartere måde at gøre det på :)
<Ubuntubruger6> kenderdu noget til det jeg skrev om i spørgsmål 2 og 3.
<Ubuntubruger6> ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ;)
<vooze> hvorfor fanden gider i hjælpe ham..?
<vooze> Ubuntubruger6, hvor gammel er du, hvis man må spørge?
<Ubuntubruger6> hvorfor det
<Ubuntubruger6> ????????????????????
<vooze> fordi du ter' dig som en på 13
<pixiarvai> nu må i gerne lige være flinke imod hinanden ;-)
<vooze> sorry, men kan ikke klare sådan nogle forkælede snotunger der ;) my bad
<vooze> Men hvis du kan engelsk Ubuntubruger6 vil jeg anbefale dig #ubuntu , der får du noget hurtigere hjælp
<pixiarvai> det er ikke i overensstemmelse med COC at kalde folk den slags
<vooze> pixiarvai, hvordan vil du beskrive ham?
<pixiarvai> jeg ville uanset hvad ikke bruge den slags bemærkninger, hvis jeg ikke kan lide folk svare jeg slet ikke, der er ingen grund til at "beskrive" andre
<Ubuntubruger6> gider simpelthen ikke spilde min tid på det her.
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6,  hvis du ikke kan få løst det herinde, vil jeg anbefale dig at spørge inde i forum http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<Ubuntubruger6> tak pixiarvai
<vooze> Alt det vi har snak nu, har stået i topic, det hele..
<pixiarvai> jeg ved desværre ikke hvordan det skal løses, men mon ikke der er andre der ved det
<vooze> sagt *
<pixiarvai> bbl - spisetid
<Ubuntubruger1> Hey Folkens.. jeg har lige hentet det nye ubuntu.. jeg kan bare ikke finde ud af når jeg skal installere.. Så står der nemlig at jeg skal vælge en rod fil system
<Ubuntubruger1> nogle der vil hjælpe
<xMartin> ?spørgsmål
<xMartin> Jeg har lige installeret ubuntu, men det ser ikke ud til at grub vil boot ind i min win 7 installation. JEg har prøvet at køre sudo update-grub, men der finder den ikke win 7. Nogen der kan hjælpe
<xMartin> - Altså, før havde jeg xp og win 7, men nu har jeg installeret "over" xp og sat ubuntu i stedet. MEn jeg har ikke længere mulighed for at vælge ved start op.
<MikeDK> spørgsmålet er om din gamle opstartslæser har ligget på xp installationen :-S
<MikeDK> har du lagt win 7 ind efter din xp install, eller har du haft win 7 på den maskine, og installeret xp ved siden af den?
<xMartin> JEg har nok haft xp først og derefter win 7 ... DEr stod hvert fald før, om jeg ville boot'e ind i ældre windows eller win 7.
<MikeDK> hhmm
<xMartin> Jeg kan prøve at smække en win7 cd på og genoprette mbr ....
<xMartin> På min bærbar har jeg nemlig installeret win 7 efter ubuntu. Så den vej rundt kan jeg. q:
<MikeDK> jeg kan desværre ikke præcist hjælpe dig med problemet, men hvis ikke der er andre der kan hjællpe dig her på kanalen, så smut ind på vores forum på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum og smid noget info om dit problem
<MikeDK> xMartin, ja ville nok være det første jeg ville gøre
<MikeDK> altså prøve at genoprette mbr
<xMartin> Javel ...
<xMartin> Det må jeg så prøve. q:
<MikeDK> men prøv lige at søge lidt på problemet inden du starter, så du er lidt mere sikker på hvad der skal gøres
<MikeDK> prøv eventuelt at søge på ubuntuforums.org det engelske forum
<xMartin> JEg har søgt lidt. sudo update-grub skulle vist gøre det. Samt man kunne indsatte nogkle linier i sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst <--- men den fil er tom.
<xMartin> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html <--- Her er der vist en fin guide til mbr. SÃ¥ det kaster jeg mig ud i. :)
<MikeDK> /boot/grub/menu.lst eksistere ikke i nyere versioner af ubuntu
<xMartin> Eller tak for hjælpen.
<MikeDK> den hedder boot.conf mener jeg
<MikeDK> hmm
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-04
<Lhademmor> ?spørgsmål I Kubuntu natty kan jeg ikke redigere spordetaljer som titel, kunstner etc. i Amarok medmindre jeg starter Amarok som root via sudo... Er det virkelig meningen at det skal fungere sådan?
<TLE> Lhademmor: Det ville jeg ikke umiddelbart tro, har du rettighed til at rette i filerne med din bruger?
<Lhademmor> TLE, det ved jeg ikke. De ligger på min eksterne harddisk, som jeg har sat til at mounte ved boot, og som jeg svjv fint kan redigere i
<Lhademmor> TLE, hmm... nej vent, højreklik på fil -> Egenskaber -> Rettigheder siger at Ejer er root
<Lhademmor> og at andre kun kan læse
<Lhademmor> Det var dog irriterende
<Lhademmor> Jeg havde ellers ingen problemer på Banshee
<TLE> Lhademmor: Banshee kan ikke overskrive dine filrettigheder, så mon ikke du har ændret i den måde du monterer dem på i stedet
<TLE> eller evt. opbevarer banshee en lokal kopi af numrenes metadata, så du aldrig rent faktisk har skrevet noget til filerne
<Lhademmor> TLE, det kan meget vel være. Jeg havde problemer da jeg skiftede til Kubuntu (fra Ubuntu) med at få den eksterne harddisk til at mounte af sig selv, så jeg måtte ind og sætte det manuelt i fstab
<Lhademmor> Den slags havde Ubuntu ordnet automatisk - så det kan meget vel have noget med det at gøre
<TLE> i hvert fald ved du nu hvor problemet ligger, så er det bare ar google noget ejer/rettigheds noget ved boot-montering
<Lhademmor> yup. Det prøver jeg
<Lhademmor> TLE, jeg har lige prøvet det der stod beskrevet i http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879633 , men det hjalp tilsyneladende ikke :(
<TLE> hmm, jeg er desværre ikke så stiv i fstab, jeg kan kun råde dig til at prøve at kigge lidt omkring og se om du kan få det til at due, ellers kan det være der er nogle andre herinde som kan give en hånd med det
<Lhademmor> argh
<Lhademmor> Jeg tror bare jeg giver op og prøver en anden distro. Jeg har slet ikke mod på at give mig i kast med det her lige nu
<Lhademmor> Måske skifte tilbage til Ubuntu og så bare prøve at ignorere Unity
<cgtdk> http://www.version2.dk/artikel/18977-ubuntu-1104-faar-version2-taesk-vista-udgaven-af-ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger0> hej ole
<[dmp]> heh
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-05
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej. Jeg søger nogen der ved hvordan jeg får mit NemID til at virke på mit ubuntu styresystem
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: det virker fint hjemme hos os. Vi har ikke gjort noget specielt (bruger sun's java)
<Ubuntubruger0> ok. har i bare downloaded den i software centeret?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: ja.. Jeg kan ikke huske at vi har gjort noget specielt på den front
<Ubuntubruger0> tak. jeg vil prøve mig frem og se om jeg kan få det til at virke
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: pøjpøj med det
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål om knas med xchat (ikke gnome-xchat variant): den joiner 2 kanler jeg ikke vil have at den joiner. I ~/.xchat/servlist_.conf ud N= FreeNode er min J #ada,#ada-dk,#dansk-gruppen,#ubuntu+1,#ubuntu-dk,#ubuntu-dk-snak,#ubuntu-nordic-dev,#ubuntu-release-party, men den joiner også #ubuntu og #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lars_t_h> Jeg kan ikke finde noget i hverken dconf eller gconf databaserne, så hvor får den de kanaler fra?
<lars_t_h> Jeg kan ikke højreklikke og vælge "Remove from favorites", kun "Add to favorites", og de skal jo netop fjernes, ikke filføjes.
<lars_t_h> en tilføj og så en fjern hjælper ikke.
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, du skal ind i Netvork list
<MikeDK> *Network
<lars_t_h> ok kigger
<MikeDK> og rediger den server du er connected til de kanaler, og fjerne kanalerne derfra
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, kanalerne er dem som er i servlist_.conf: altså J=#ada,#ada-dk,#dansk-gruppen,#ubuntu+1,#ubuntu-dk,#ubuntu-dk-snak,#ubuntu-nordic-dev,#ubuntu-release-party lige under N=FreeNode
<MikeDK> yep, så deleter du bare de kanaler og næste gang du åbner xchat connecter du kun til de kanaler der er i boksen
<lars_t_h> altså dem der i GUIen og der i overnævnte config fil er de samme - det ender med at jeg må kigge på hvad xchat laver af systemkald, og i værste tilfælde køre xchat sammen med xchat-dbg debugging symboler og en debugger.
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, der er kun dem der skal være og jeg har prøvet lukke og strte op igen - no luck
<MikeDK> bare husk at der skal være et komma imellem hver kanal
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> wierd
<lars_t_h> og det er mystisk for et eller andet sted å den få de kanal navne fra
<MikeDK> lyder underligt
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, det er der også
<lars_t_h> ku være om sku kigge i xchats bug database efter kende bugs
<lars_t_h> altså i upstreams bug database
<MikeDK> nåh badtid, kigger lige på det bagefter
<lars_t_h> ja vi snakkes, tak for din tid
<lars_t_h> hurmmf - xchat 2.8.8 er noget elendigt hø
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, er det på Natty?
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, nej Maverick
<MikeDK> k
<lars_t_h> jeg er ved at konfigurere en anden IRC klient - den hedder quassel-qt4-client
<MikeDK> aaah okay
<MikeDK> quassel er jo til kde
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, de findes i en qt4 only udage og en til kde, mend den ryger ud, af en eller andenårsag kan jeg ikke konfigurere det netværk den skal forbinve til - den er grået ud?
<lars_t_h> så er den puged, MikeDK
<lars_t_h> *s/pured/purged
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, kan du anbefale en god IRC klient - udover xchat2, iirc har jeg lidt i kiggerten, men jeg gider ikke bruge oceaner af tid på at konfigurere den
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> det er lidt mere anderledes at konfigurere quassel, men det plejer ikke at være umuligt
<MikeDK> altså konfigurer netværket
<Munksgaard> lars_t_h: irssi!
<lars_t_h> irsii - ja jeg har den i kiggerten, hvordan er den at kofigurere (note: jeg har 12 år linux erfaring, så en veldokumenteret config fil skræmmer mig ikke)
<lars_t_h> men jeg gider helst ikke config filer hvis jeg kan slippe
<lars_t_h> Munksgaard, ^
<MikeDK> heh
<lars_t_h> nå jeg tror jeg skifter til ircii ...
<lars_t_h> så skal bæstet bare konfigures
<lars_t_h> (læg mærke til brug af det forbudte b-ord - dog ikke samme forbudte b-ord ved sikkerhedskontrollen i en lufthavn)
<Eliasen> B-ord?
<lars_t_h> Det er bare, hvis nogen er i tvivl ...
<lars_t_h> "bare"
<Eliasen> Tror jeg skulle være med fra starten for at forstå det :]
<lars_t_h> næh du kunne godt hoppe med der. ordet bare bruges ofte om noget som om det var meget let, men som ikke altid er helt så nemt
<Eliasen> NÃ¥, bare bare?
<lars_t_h> Eliasen, b-ordet i en lufthavn er bombe, hvis du ønsker store problemer for dig selv
<lars_t_h> ja
<Eliasen> Er bare-order i en luften "bombe" ?
<Eliasen> ordet*
<lars_t_h> ja - det er er det
<Eliasen> o_o
<Kvik_sweden> linux is the boobe :)
<lars_t_h> Jeg har læst om en ingeniør der prøvede at joke om at hans bærbare computer indeholdte en bombe: Han blev smidt i fængsel, foran en bombe fik han en meget hård dom, og skulle der efter straks ud af USA, ...
<Kvik_sweden> bombe
<lars_t_h> senere for at få dommen skulle han rejse til USA, få dommen, betale en bøde på ca 22.000 og straks rejse hjem
<Eliasen> Omg
<Eliasen> Hvad hvis han nægtede at rejse? :D
<lars_t_h> så ingen sjov med ordet bome i lufthavn, eller et fly. (Der er sikkerhedsvagter med der må plaffe terrorister ned)
<Eliasen> Hvis det var mig, havdet jeg sagt til USA at hvis de vil give mig en bøde, så må de selv komme med den
<lars_t_h> Eliasen, så ville han få en dom for terror, og ville blive meldt til interpol om at enhvert land skulle pågribe ham
<Eliasen> NÃ¥ :/
<lars_t_h> så han kunne udleveres til USA
<lars_t_h> Eliasen, det er vist ikke så klogt - Danmark udleverer gerne sine statasborgere, hvis de overtrådt terrorloven i USA, såeh ...
<Eliasen> Gad vide der skete med computeren
<lars_t_h> konfiskeret
<lars_t_h> nå jeg hopper til #ubuntu-dk-snak, det her er ikke en snak kanal
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej, jeg er ret ny hvad ubuntu angår, men jeg har lige et spørgsmål: Min pc med ubuntu slukker kun harddisken men ikke computeren, hvad er der galt?
<lars_t_h_> Ubuntubruger3, ubuntu version?
<Ubuntubruger3> Versionen er 11.04
<Ubuntubruger3> Ubuntu Desktop
<lars_t_h_> ok, jeg er lige nu Maverick Meerkat (10.10), og gider ikke lige starte min natty desktop op, men du skal vælge Luk i menuen øverst til højre
<lars_t_h_> Hvad sker der når du gør det?
<lars_t_h_> Ubuntubruger3, mit spørgsmål herover, svar venligt på det ...
<lars_t_h_> *venligst hedder det vist
<lars_t_h_> Ubuntubruger3, du kan også bruge tastekombinationen CTRL+ALT+DEL tasterne og så vælge luk
<Ubuntubruger3> Der sker det at skærmen skriver at skærmstørelsen er forkert, men jeg kan høre ar HDD slukker.
<Ubuntubruger3> så kan jeg slukke ved at holde tænd knappen inde
<lars_t_h_> det lyder mystisk, jeg må nok bede dig om at alve et indlæg på vores forum. du skal lige registrere dig først.
<lars_t_h_> *s/alve/lave
<Ubuntubruger3> tak, det vil jeg gøre
<Eliasen> Er 11.04 værd at installere?
<lars_t_h_> Eliasen, nogen har problemer med at installere andre har ikke. Nogen kan ikke lide Unity, andre kan godt. Prøv at starte den op fra CD/USB flash og vælg Try Ubuntu/Prøv ubuntu og se om det er noget for dig og om det virker. med Try/prøv installerer du ikke noget og lndrer ikke noget på din harddisk.
<sound-natty> Eliasen: det kommer an på om man er klar på noget nyt der efter tilvænding er ret fedt på nogle punkter men på andre måske lidt for anderledes
<lars_t_h_> *s/lndrer/ændrer
<sound-natty> jeg er glad for 11.04
<lars_t_h_> det er jeg også
<Eliasen> Jeg er altid frisk på noget nyt inden for computer-verdenen
<sound-natty> og man kan altid vælge klassisk desktop som er som det plejer at være
<lars_t_h_> man må sige at Unity er meget innovativt - der er ikke ske noget som helst i årevis
<Eliasen> Og btw. er der en NEM måde at få Sun Java 6 på, så man kan gå på netbank?
<lars_t_h_> Eliasen, tilføj partner akriv, og vælg sun-jre og og mozilla plugin for sun-jre
 * sound-natty vil smutte ud i verden med en linse for højre øje.  ses på de københavnske broer
<Eliasen> Sound-natty, del billederne :)
<Eliasen> Flickr?
<lars_t_h_> sound-natty, god tur - dejlig aften idag og det bliver bare bedre i weekenden
<sound-natty> Eliasen: der kommer nok nogen på mit galleri og på mit fotoforum.
<Eliasen> Link? Hvis du har tid
<Eliasen> Elsker selv at tage billeder
<sound-natty> he he livefoto.co
<sound-natty> når en gang ahf (ha ha så highligther den hos ahf) får givet lidt mere plads på serveren end de 300 kb der er ledigt for tiden
<Eliasen> Det var godt nok heller ikke meget
<ahf> sound-natty: ikke dårlig tidspunkt. hvilken mappe skal jeg smide det ind henne?
 * ahf er på den rigtige maskine lige nu 8)
<sound-natty> ahf:  jeg var så smuttet der, men kunne der ikke bare være min hjemmemappe. så er der mere plads generelt ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-06
<argiris> Hi!Who is Mads Chr. Olesen with nickname shiyee???
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål - hvordan installerer jeg java på ubuntu? Jeg har downloadet den og fatter ikke resten af instruktionen med at man skal skrive en masse smarte ting. Hvor skal det skrives? På forhånd tak :)
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger0, prøv at start Ubuntu Software Center og søg på java oppe i søgeboksen til højre
<Ubuntubruger0> MikeDK - jeg har lige været inde og "install" OpenJDK Java Runtime 6. Skal jeg så bare genstarte for at den er der? Jeg har også været inde og hente den ned fra Java.com, men kan ikke finde ud af hvor jeg skal skrive de kommandoer instruktionen siger (chmod ...). Hvor åbner jeg det vindue man skriver sådan noget i?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: du har ikke brug for at downloade noget selv for at indstallere java
<TLE> langt de fleste programmer i Ubuntu (og de andre Linuxdristributioner) ligger i pakkearkiverne, så du kan bare dem fra software centeret
<TLE> dog er det sådan med java, at java er licensmæssigt lidt noget rod (eller har i hvert fald været, jeg ved ikke om det stadig er tilfældet), derfor kan det være nødvendigt at aktivere et arkiv ekstra som er dedikeret til programmet med den slags licenser
<TLE> openJDK er en åben java implementering, så det er altså ikke SUN's eller Oracle's eller hvad det nu snart hedder, men et andet projekt der har sat sig for at reimplementere javasporget
<TLE> så du kan komme ud for at der er nogen ting som findes i Oracles Java som ikke findes i den
<TLE> mens eller ja, hvis du har installeret det så skulle det bare være der, du behøver ikke at genstarte
<TLE> velkommen til Ubuntu ;)
<Ubuntubruger0> Tak, men jeg kan stadig ikke komme på min netbank. Nogen forslag? jeg går ud fra at en halv dag ikke er nok til at lære at bruge ubuntu når man aldrig har prøvet det! ;)
<TLE> ahhhh det er netbank vi er ude i
<TLE> hvilken browser bruger du?
<Ubuntubruger0> mozilla firefox
<TLE> ok, hvilken bank? Der er den ting at sige, at der er ikke nogen garanti for at netbanker virker med den åbne java, men vi kan lige prøve
<Ubuntubruger0> brørup sparekasse
<TLE> ok, du skal lige have browserplugin pakken installeret også
<Ubuntubruger0> hvordan gør jeg så det?
<TLE> åbn softwarecenteret og søg efter icedtea
<TLE> og installer den pakke der hedder Icedtea Java-udvidelsesmodul
<Ubuntubruger0> Kan kun finde plugin, ikke udvidelsesmodul
<Ubuntubruger0> men det hele kører på engelsk, måske er det derfor? Kan det ændres til dansk?
<TLE> ja det kan det godt men hvad kommer der frem hvis du søger efter icedtea?
<Ubuntubruger0> plugin webstart og runtime
<TLE> ok, installer dem begge to, men runtime har du sikkert i forvejen
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har dem alle tre nu og kan stadig ikke komme på. jeg søger efter plugins via netbank og den siger at der ikke er nogen. Er du sikker på at der ikke skal genstartes først?
<TLE> browseren skal
<Ubuntubruger0> så jg skal lukke alle vinduer ned, også dette?
<TLE> åhh ja, du skal lukke din alle vinduer af din internetbrowser helt ned
<TLE> så må du kommer herind igen bagefter hvis det ikke virker
<Ubuntubruger0> ok. tak for hjælpen :)
<TLE> det var så lidtm håber det kommer til at virke
<Ubuntubruger0> det håber jeg også. god weekend :)
<TLE> ilm
<simon> hej. jeg leger lidt med netvaerksbroer
<Eliasen> ?spørgsmål Kan man bruge denne http://www.amazon.co.uk/D-Link-ShareCenter-Network-Storage-Enclosure/dp/tech-data/B004AIWOXY/ref=de_a_smtd
<Eliasen> til at hoste en hjemmeside med?
<pixiarvai> AJenbo,  ^    ;)
<sound-natty> det tror jeg ikke umidelbart nej.
<sound-natty> der plejer udtrykkeligt at stå at der er webserver indbygget hvis der er
<AJenbo> Eliasen, der står godt nok at den kan udbyde http, men det er ikke sikkert det kan sættes op på en måde hvor det vil virke særlig godt som en host til en hjemmeside
<Eliasen> Okay :/
<Eliasen> Jeg leder nemlig efter en NAS som jeg kan bruge som netværksharddisk + hoste hjemmeside(r) - kender I en god en?
<AJenbo> Eliasen, NSLU2 skulle kunne gøre det men er langsom
<Eliasen> Skal jeg så ud og købe en computer for sig selv?
<AJenbo> Eliasen, du kan jo sagtens lave en computer om til en NAS :)
<Eliasen> Den eneste computer jeg ikke bruger er en gammel Mac G4 PowerPC
<Eliasen> Mener jeg den hedder...
<Eliasen> http://www.nceita.org/wp-content/picture/g4.jpg
<Eliasen> SÃ¥dan en
<AJenbo> den kan godt køre som en ok webhost
<AJenbo> ellers er der også http://www.nceita.org/wp-content/picture/g4.jpg
<AJenbo> ups
<AJenbo> http://www.opencompany.dk/products.php?showvariant_id=7291
<AJenbo> http://www.opencompany.dk/products.php?showvariant_id=9145
<AJenbo> Eliasen, du kan hente en install cd til den maskine her:
<AJenbo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/ubuntu-10.04-server-powerpc.iso
<Eliasen> Er det så jeg kan få Ubuntu på min gamle Mac?
<Eliasen> Synology DiskStation DS110J
<Eliasen>     Backup over netværk og internettet
<Eliasen>     Fotodeling over netværk/internet
<Eliasen>     Streaming af Divx/Xvid/MP3 film/musik over netværk
<Eliasen> Det bliver nok den :)
<AJenbo> Eliasen, ja det er Ubuntu 10.04 server til din gamle Mac
<AJenbo> jeg har selv prøvet at køre det både på en ældre og en yngre model end den du har.
<AJenbo> Det køre ok, dog lidt vrøvl med grafikkortet på desktop udgaven.
<phibxr> skål og tillykke! her er der fest og her er hygge! /försöker sjunga på dansk
<MikeDK> hehe velkommen til da phibxr
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-07
<MeeYasi> ?spørgsmål jeg skal købe en NAS, og den bruger SATA 2 - hvordan finder jeg ud af om min harddisk er SATA 1 eller 2?
<Toddi> Hej .. Findes der i ubuntu en knap som ctrl+alt+del i windows, som  næsten kan få en ud af alle problemer? Jeg har nu flere gange olevet at computeren fryser helt fast efter at jeg har været i fuldskærm på youtube.
<Toddi> Så findes der en knap så kan jeg kanflutte flash eller firefox eller på anden måde ungå at hive stikket ud eller holde slukknappen inde?
<Toddi> jeg kan afslute flash*
<cromag> jeg mener...
<cromag> der er en quit knap
<cromag> eller et kryds man kan trykke på i panalet - deet skal tilføjes dog - som man kan flytte ud på den givne applikation
<cromag> en killbutton
<cromag> er det sådan noget du leder efter måske ?
<cromag> jeg kan bare ikke huske hvor dne er og hvordan
<Toddi> Tjaa .. Problemet er at når jeg - af og til - går ud af en video i fuldskærm så fryser den fast så det meste af skærmen er sort. Dobbelt klikker jeg midt på skærmen kommer jeg tilbage i videoen. Jeg kan altså ikke komme til at gøre andre ting.
<pixiarvai> tilføj "Gennemtving afslutning" til dit panel
<Toddi> På windows kan man jo rykke på ctrl+alt+del og kommer ind i det dder system manager - eller hvad det hedder og så afsluttee den process eller program der driller. JEg vil gerne kunne noget ligende i ubuntu. F.eks. komme ind i system monitor.
<pixiarvai> Force Quit Button hedder den på engelsk, jeg bruger den selv
<Toddi> skal jeg finde den i synaptic?
<pixiarvai> højreklik på dit panel , vælg tilføj til panel
<Toddi> Okay. Jeg er lidt ny til ubuntu ... Men jeg kører 11.04 og panellet det er det der sidder øverst, ikke? Der synes jeg ikke rigtig jeg kan tilføje noget.
<pixiarvai> åhhhh, unity
<pixiarvai> du har det nye skrivebordsmiljø, jeg ved så ikke hvordan man tilføjer der
<Toddi> Tja .. måske jeg bare skal skifte til ubuntu classic. :)
<pixiarvai> hehe, jeg er på 10.04, så det er gnome :)
<Toddi> Nej. Jeg må bare skifte elller goolge noeget mere.
<pixiarvai> prøv i forum, der er nok nogle der har rodet nok rundt i unity og kan hjælpe
<Toddi> Men kan du måske sige mig en ting som jeg har undret mig over.. Det siges jo at linux er ret sikkert, men er der ikke virus, orme og hvad de eller hedder, som angriber browseren?
<pixiarvai> jeg har testet løs på bla dem fra facebook, og jeg testede et link der havde smadret mindst 3 jeg kenders pc´er, men det eneste jeg fik ud af det har en advarsels popup og at ubuntu bedte om password, og selv da jeg skrev PW og kørte den .exe skete der intet ........... det eneste man som ny bruger skal gøre er at man kun installere fra repo, dvs. Softwarecenter og terminal, så kan det ikke gå galt
<Toddi> Javel. :) MEn tak for hjælpen.
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt, andet vi kan hjælpe med ?
<Toddi> Nej .. Jeg må lede lidt efter en løsning på mit flash problem, prøve at leve med at youtube crasher min computer af og til.
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, hot tip om Unitys panel: tilføje noget er at man i programmer først søger det program man er interesseret i at tilføje, derefter laver man en drag and drop ind på det sted i panelet man vil have den
<lars_t_h> Den man fjerne højeklikker man på og klikker på fluebenet ud for "behold i panelet"
<pixiarvai> det har jeg nok glemt næste gang at folk spørger
<pixiarvai> jeg har set nok om unity til at jeg ikke vil bruge det, det er ikke lige mig
<lars_t_h> ja, det kan jeg godt huske at du har skrevet i forum, pixiarvai
<pixiarvai> jeg tror der er en del der bliver på gnome
<pixiarvai> Unity - could it kill Ubuntu? http://my.opera.com/nepmak2000/blog/unity-could-it-kill-ubuntu  viser også at det langtfra er færdigt
<pixiarvai> jeg overvejer så at skifte til 11.04, men det er fordi gnome3 ikke kan tilføjes i 10.04 repo
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, Unity er et Compiz plugin der kører oven på GNOME (2).
<pixiarvai> og et møggrimt panel hehe
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, du skal lige vide at du ikke kan fortryde en installation af GNOME 3 - det ødelægger Unity, så det er en god ide at være i GNOME Classic, og så afinstallere unity pakkerne
<pixiarvai> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<lars_t_h> før GNOME 3 installeres
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg regner med først at prøve GNOME 3 i Oneiric Ocelot Alpha i en virtual Box installation.
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, sandt nok at Unity ikke er færdigudviklet, det sker først med Ubuntu 12.04, AFAIK
<pixiarvai> og det er ikke optimalt at release unity et år før det regnes som færdigt, det giver et dårligt indtryk
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det er ikke lige sådan det foregår indenfor open Source - der releaser man når der er noget der virker - det er faktisk meget almindeligt for Open Source
<pixiarvai> pyt, bare jeg kan få gnome på ubuntu kan de forudinstallere hvad de vil, i sidste ende er det bare en lille ændring i mit installskript
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, nu var det jo ikke unity panelet pixiarvai snakkede om
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ja scripting rocks
<lars_t_h> hmm ok:
<lars_t_h> 15:03:49 <pixiarvai> åhhhh, unity
<lars_t_h> 15:04:29 <pixiarvai> du har det nye skrivebordsmiljø, jeg ved så ikke hvordan man tilføjer der
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, det var om det øverste panel som man ikke kan tilføje applets til - det er bare ikke muligt, i stedet man bruge indicators
<MikeDK> du ved, når man højreklikker på gnome-panel og vælger +Tilføj til panel
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, præcis
<MikeDK> men du kan jo ikke højreklikke på toppanelet i unity
<MikeDK> man får i hvert tilfældet ingen dropdownmenu frem af at højreklikke der
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, så ja jeg misforstod, men man kan ikke tilføje programmer der - det forgår i sidepanelet
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, men der er dropdownbox hvis højreklikker på venstre-panelet - jeg har set et eksempel hvordan man selv kan skrive en menu fil.
<lars_t_h> til højreklik
<MikeDK> præcis, men er ikke sikker på man kan tilføje Force Quit button til unity panelet
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, det kan man ikke for det er en GNOMe applet
<MikeDK> præcis
<MikeDK> så eneste mulighed man har der er Systemovervågning til at dræbe processen man nu vil ha stoppet
<lars_t_h> Men man kan sikkert bare kode den som et almindeligt GTK+ program der startes
<lars_t_h> jeg tænker som en service/daemon
<MikeDK> ja
<lars_t_h> og så en frontend
<MikeDK> men sig du det til nye ubuntubrugere, så er jeg sikker på de hopper af der
<pixiarvai> lol
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, hehe ja, der er nok nogle af de ting der kommer til Unity - incl et ordentligt program til at pille ved unity indstilinger
<MikeDK> jarlen, jeg synes godt nok osse der mangler en del indstillinger til unity-panelet
<MikeDK> sry jarlen var ikke det til igen igen igen
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, den var vist til mig?
<MikeDK> arrgghh
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, ja
<pixiarvai> det er Lørdag middag, så jarlen ligger sikkert med lædereksem og vabler efter ølstaffet :D
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, du ved godt du kan bruge ccsm -> klik på unity ikon?
<lars_t_h> og så er der dconf/gconf databasen
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, ja, men synes stadig der mangler nogle flere indstillinger
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, sandt nok
<MikeDK> kender meget godt ccsm
<lars_t_h> ja dejligt program - iøvrigt kvadrer man unity godt og grundigt hvis man sætter compiz til at vise kuben, for så knækker filmen fuldstændigt for Unity
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ^
<MikeDK> hehe
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, det er desværre så seriøs en fejl at de er en reinstallation man skal ud i - har jeg set nogle skrive.
<lars_t_h> *s/de/det
<pixiarvai> nogen der har et link til at se brian få tæsk i aften ?
<MikeDK> nope
<pixiarvai> http://www.freefootball.org/events/20110507_2100_Evander_Holyfield_v_Brian_Nielsen.html er et bud, men det ser vi jo først når kampem starter hehe
<Eliasen> d
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-08
<Ubuntubruger9> hej en der gider hjælpe med ubuntu instllation ?
<Ubuntubruger9> noget her ?
<Ubuntubruger9> Hejsa
<Ubuntubruger9> er der nogle online?
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg står nemlig med lidt af et problem med min anden computer som køre ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger9> Hver gang jeg åbner en browser eller bestemte vinduer i det nye opdaterede ubuntu så kommer der en hvid skærm hvor der skulle være et vindue med indhold i:) Kan nogen hjælpe?
<Ubuntubruger2> Heya do you speak english?:)
<Ubuntubruger2> Anyone online?
<cromag> har folk benyttet nyere wifi pci(e) kort og kan komme med forslag til hvilke der kunne være de bedre ?
<cromag> jeg har planer om at udbygge min ubuntu maskine til router med wifi
<cromag> jeg har kigget på ath9k ting som vist kan alt muligt - nok også ting jeg ikke skal bruge.
<kjoller> sbc: Er mit budget naaet frem?
<kjoller> Jeg har ikke faaet meddelelse om andet.
<sbc> kjoller: Yes
<sbc> og det ser fint ud :)
<sbc> kjoller: Det er også gået ud sammen med den 'store' indkaldelse som jeg sendte ud for ~10 min siden.
<sbc> kjoller: Selvom der selvfølgelig var afsat for lidt penge til rødvin og rom til bestyrelsen :P
<kjoller> sbc: Ah, vi maa foreslaa en aendring, saa. Det havde jeg glemt.
<kjoller> For lige at vaere serioes, saa har jeg jo egentlig glemt at hoere om vi skulle saette penge af til adwords-kampagner omkring 11.10-release.
<sbc> kjoller: Vi kan vel enten stille et ændringsforslag på selve generalforsamlingen (mener ikke der er krav om at forslag til budget skal være kommet frem indenfor de 8 dage i vedtægterne), eller man kan sige at det både kan dækkes af diverse og/eller release 11.10.
<sbc> i øvrigt er det måske uheldigt at der står indkomst fra før 2011, da den adsense ikke fremgår af regnskab for 2010. Men de er jo først gået ind på kontoen i år 2011 - så det er vel ok at sige at det er gået ind i 2011 ?
<kjoller> Netop fordi de ikke figurerer paa regnskabet 2010 skal de staa her. De skal jo staa et sted.
<ChrisBuchholz> ?spørgsmål I ubuntu universe arkivet findes pakken 'nodejs' i version 0.2.6. Jeg har tilføjet et PPA som har pakken i nyere version (0.4.7), men fra et maverick ppa, ikke natty. Når jeg så installerer pakken, så tager apt-get natty pakken (version 0.2.6), men jeg ved at apt-get kender til pakken i version 0.4.7, da hvis jeg siger `apt-cache show nodejs` så printer den begge version. Hvordan får jeg apt-get til at tage pakken ...
<kjoller> Og saa ER de ogsaa rigtigt nok foerst blevet overfoert i 2011.
<ChrisBuchholz> ... fra maverick ppa'et i stedet for den forældede pakke fra universe arkivet?
<ChrisBuchholz> poster lige igennem for new-comers
<ChrisBuchholz> ?spørgsmål I ubuntu universe arkivet findes pakken 'nodejs' i version 0.2.6. Jeg har tilføjet et PPA som har pakken i nyere version (0.4.7), men fra et maverick ppa, ikke natty. Når jeg så installerer pakken, så tager apt-get natty pakken (version 0.2.6), men jeg ved at apt-get kender til pakken i version 0.4.7, da hvis jeg siger `apt-cache show nodejs` så printer den begge version. Hvordan får jeg apt-get til at tage pakken ...
<ChrisBuchholz> ... fra maverick ppa'et i stedet for den forældede pakke fra universe arkivet?
<sound-natty> ChrisBuchholz:  så vidt jeg husker så kigger natty i en mappe kaldet natty når den ser efter pakker i et ppa. derfor kan natty ikke se maverickpakken.
<sound-natty> en alternativ løsning kunne være at hente pakken ned og installere den fra den lokale fil
<ChrisBuchholz> sound-natty: well, den ser jo maverick pakken (apt-cache show nodejs printer begge pakker)
<vooze_> Er der en grund til jeg ikke kan lave en genvej til /mnt/data?? siden den ikke dukker op i "computer" vil jeg gerne have en genvej til den partion
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-30
<Manden_med_leen> Yo....
<Manden_med_leen> Skal vi mødes imorgen?
<pixiarvai> HUSK : Der er irc-møde i aften kl 20.00 på #ubuntu-dk-moede
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-02
<ahf> h
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-04
<nikolaj_basher> ?Spørgsmål har jeg 2 forkellig str. ram kan jeg sætte dem i samme rack i bundkortet eller er det bedst af bruge hver sine de sidder jo i par af to?
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål. Jeg kan ikke finde ud af at installerer scanner driver, efter at have fået installeret ubuntu på min pc fungerede min printer/scanner ikke længere, jeg fik hjælp af en herinde til at installerer printerdriver, men scanneren virker fortsat ikke, har ledt på nettet efter hjælp, men har ikke kunnet finde noget jeg kan forstå :-)
<Ubuntubruger9> har prøvet at installerer brscan2 fra hjemmesiden, men kan ikke få kommandoen til at virke i terminalen, den skriver ingen sådan fil eller filkatalog
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål: jeg har installeret scanner driver, men når jeg prøver at skanne med simpel skanning, kommer der en besked i et rødt feldt: kunne ikke forbinde til skanner
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-29
<Ubuntubruger4> hej - er der nogen !
<Ubuntubruger3> hej, er her nogen ?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-30
<Ubuntubruger7> hi - anyone here ?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-02
<Dalle4> hej
<Dalle4> Nogle online?
<Dalle4> ?spørgsmål hej jeg har lidt problemer med at genstarte mit netværk kan ikke bruge /etc/init.d/ networking restart
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-03
<louisdk> Hi
<[dmp]> lo
<lars_t_h> hej louisdk - ny her? Vi har en snakkekanal på #ubuntu-dk-snak (også på FreeNode serveren) som du kan joine, men det er nu ikke fordi der er alt for eget snak
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-05
<ole__> nick oz6oh
<oz6oh> spørgsmål Er der nogen her der ved noget om parrallelports programmering og strobe ??
<oz6oh> jeg har noget kørende i c til min ubuntu
<oz6oh> er i alle i haven ?
<ole__> spørgsmål Er der nogen her der ved noget om parrallelports programmering og strobe ?? i Linux ubuntu
<oz7t> er i ved at vågne op her? hvis så har jeg et spørgsmål
<oz7t> Nøh
<oz7t> Spørgsmål  Er der nogen her der ved noget om parrallelports programering med strobe og det hele i C til ubuntu  ??????????????????????????????++
<oz7t> jeg har gjort Google helt tom ved søgning
<[dmp]_> oz7t: Hvordan har du det med engelsk_
<[dmp]_> oz7t: For umiddelbart syntes jeg da at dette ser nyttigt ud; http://as6edriver.sourceforge.net/Parallel-Port-Programming-HOWTO/parallel-port-programming-howto.html
<oz7t> dmp hej engelsk og tysk fint tak  jeg vil da lige kikke på den adresse du sendte tak
<oz7t> dmp den siger ikke umiddelbart noget om stobe. Vil du se den del der funker ??
<oz7t> stope=strobe
<[dmp]_> oz7t: Hvad er strobe? Er det den enhed du vil slutte til porten?
<oz7t> dennis  ja det er den første udgang på en parrallel port på et 25 polet stik 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9  1= strobe 2 D0 3 D1  osv
<oz7t> dmp kunne du modtage filen ??
<[dmp]_> oz7t: foerste side, under CONTROL REGISTER staar der at pin 1 er STROBE :)
<oz7t> dmp jeg er radioamatør og skal bruge strobe til at starte min sender
<[dmp]_> oz7t: Ja, det husker jeg godt :). Jeg kan ikke modtage filen via dcc
<oz7t> dmp jeps og jeg er også kommet lidt længere med programmet, men er stdig nybegynder
<oz7t> dmp nej det ser jeg
<oz7t> her er ingen så jeg prøver her  er det ok ??
<oz7t> #include <stdio.h>//In use
<oz7t> #include <stdlib.h>// In use
<oz7t> #include <sys/io.h>//In use
<oz7t> #define base 0x378  /*Here is Port defined*/
<oz7t> /#define BASEADDR 0x378
<oz7t> main(int argc, char **argv)
<oz7t> {
<oz7t>        float x;
<oz7t>        int value;
<oz7t>        int int_round(double n) // Round  n
<oz7t>         
<oz7t>        {
<oz7t>           return (n > 0.0) ? (n + 0.5) : (n -0.5);
<oz7t>        }
<oz7t>       /* if (ioperm(base, 3, 1))*/
<oz7t>        if (ioperm(base,4, 1))
<oz7t>        {
<oz7t>           perror("ioperm"); exit(1);// Use sudo !
<oz7t>        }
<oz7t>      while(1)
<oz7t>        {
<oz7t>           printf("\nInput frequenz as  144.000 in Step 25KHz ");
<oz7t>           scanf("%f",&x);
<oz7t>           value = int_round((x - 140.8) * 40.0); /* Calculation */
<oz7t>           if ((x<144.000) || (x>146.000 ))
<oz7t>           printf("\nfreq Outside 2 Meter band\n ");
<oz7t>           printf("\nPortout= %d", value);  /* Show Output on Led's */
<oz7t>           outb(value, base);
<oz7t>           //printf("\nbase = %d", base);
<oz7t>           //printf("\nbase = %d", value);
<oz7t>        }
<oz7t> }
<oz7t> så kan du da se det hi hi
<oz7t> dmp gjorde det kun fordi der ikke er nogen igang her
<[dmp]_> du burde bruge pastie, gist.github.com eller lign, det er meget nemmere - at arbejde med
<oz7t> dmp denne del kan compileres og kører fint fint
<[dmp]_> oz7t: compiler det? Det ser lidt funky ud at du definere en funktion inde i en anden funktion
<[dmp]_> cool
<oz7t> dmp jo men ved du hvad, Jeg er fra 1936 og vil ikke til at begynde helt forfra med noget nyt
<oz7t> dmp jammen det kører fint fint
<[dmp]_> pastie og gist, er bare hjemmesider, hvor man kan paste sin kode ind.. Og saa faar man en link retur, som man kan bruge til at give til folk, hvis de skal se paa koden
<oz7t> ja skriver jeg gcc freq,c -o freq
<oz7t> så kommer der ingen fejlmeddelelser og med sudo ./freq er det klar
<oz7t> dmp måske skulle jeg alligevel se på pastie men kendte det ikke
<[dmp]_> oz7t: pastie.org
<oz7t> ok men med så lille en kildetekst går det nok her ?
<[dmp]_> Jeg er ligeglad, men det er kun fordi ingen snakker at det gaar, saadan praktisk set :)
<oz7t> Ja det er jeg klar over
<oz7t> ole@ubuntu:~$ cd skrivebord
<oz7t> bash: cd: skrivebord: Ingen sådan fil eller filkatalog
<oz7t> ole@ubuntu:~$ cd Skrivebord
<oz7t> ole@ubuntu:~/Skrivebord$ gcc freq.c -o freq
<oz7t> ole@ubuntu:~/Skrivebord$ sudo ./freq
<oz7t> [sudo] password for ole:
<oz7t> Input frequenz as  144.000 in Step 25KHz 144.625
<oz7t> Portout= 153
<oz7t> Input frequenz as  144.000 in Step 25KHz
<oz7t> du kan se det funker
<oz7t> porten er 153 hvilket den også skal være
<oz7t> strobe lyser hvilket den nok skal gøre, men den skal jeg have styr på idet det er den der skal tænde og slukke min sender
<oz7t> dmp du kan se at et stykke på vejen er jeg da
<[dmp]_> oz7t: Det ser saadan ud.
<oz7t> dmp med mellemrumstast ville jeg så med en keypressed  starte strobe  you se??
<oz7t> men hunden er stadig begravet hi hi
<oz7t> med 144.00 skal porten være 128 og ved 146.00   208 hvilket giver 208-128 80 kanaler a 25000 Hz
<oz7t> dmp jeg har gjort google helt varm a at søge
<[dmp]_> oz7t: Ok. Men foerste del er vel saa at lave et loop der reagerer paa et tastetryk?
<oz7t> men du kan da se at NOGE stadig leger  hi hi
<[dmp]_> Saadan skal det jo vaere - det er jo trlds alt weekend :)
<oz7t> dmp ja men det er ikke svært. Det er kontrollen over strobe der giver mig besværet
<oz7t> lægger jeg 2 til 278 oppe i define går stroben i gang men ikke efter mine beregninger. kun hver anden gang og der kommer ikke noget portoutput  ævvvvv
<oz7t> dmp  har skal osse været i haven
<oz7t> dmp har efterhånden ret godt styr på almindelig c programmering
<[dmp]_> men er det ikke noget i stil med outb(STROBE, base); ? hvor STROBE er en #define med vaerdien 0x1
<oz7t> dmp jo du er inde på det rigtige men det er der det halter i min forståelse
<oz7t> jeg fik også den idet og arbejder ud derfra
<oz7t> Jeg hedder foresten Ole og bor i Ballerup
<oz7t> jeg ved du hedder dennis
<oz7t> oz7t er mit radiokaldesignal
<oz7t> dmp  glem ikke at man ikke tænker godt når man er fra ruder konges tid
<oz7t> kik på www.svxlink.dk
<oz7t> SÃ¥ kan du se hvad jeg laver
<oz7t> http://www.svxlink.dk
<[dmp]_> Jeg kan godt huske dig fra sidst vi snakkede sammen :)
<oz7t> men det er ligegyldigt med http
<oz7t> dmp  ok men det er vist ret lang tid siden
<[dmp]_> det var sidste aar engang, kan ikke huske det naermere
<oz7t> prøvede du min link?
<oz7t> den er på 3 sprog
<[dmp]_> ja
<oz7t> www.olehasselbalch.dk er også noget jeg spøger med
<oz7t> det er med kompozer
<[dmp]_> og du har en dobbeltgaender i ole-hasselbalch :)
<oz7t> Ok jeg smutter lidt igen ha en god dag
<oz7t> ja han er jurist
<[dmp]_> oz7t: Ok. Forsat god soendag og noerderi :)
<oz7t> ok ham har jeg haft megen sjov med idet han var formand for den danske forening og der var mange der ikke kunne lide ham. derfor ringed min telefon hele tiden
<oz7t> hej
<redruM> Er der nogen der kender til problemer med trådløst netværk på 12.10?
<redruM> 12.10 er ubuntuversionen der henvises til.
<[dmp]_> redruM: Paa arbejdet, har vi ikke andre problemer end at vores WiFi er langsomt
<redruM> Smed bare 12.10 på en laptop, og nu kan den finde de wifi forbindelser den skal, men kan ikke connecte. Beder om pass men får aldrig forbindelse. Kommer bareop igen og beder om pass.
<redruM> Ved at wifi funger på laptop fra gammel win install. Ville bare høre om der var nogen der kendte til noget :)
<[dmp]_> redruM: og du er 100% sikker paa at kodeordet er rigtigt?
<[dmp]_> redruM: Ikke umiddelbart, desvaerre
<redruM> Jeg er 110% sikker. Kender mit pass og har kontrolleret ved at lave synligt pass.
<redruM> Hvordan pokker kommer jeg egentlig ind i terminalen i 12.10? Kan slet ikke finde det?
<redruM> Det er sgu lang tid siden jeg har brugt ubuntu :D
<munkster> kan du ikke bruge ctrl + t
<redruM> Sker intet?
<munkster> ellers bør du kunne trykke alt+f2 og skriver terminal
<redruM> Den plejede at være at finde direkte i dropdown menuen. Hvorfor pokker har du ændret det?
<munkster> måske er det super+t (windows-tasten)
<[dmp]_> holder man super/windowstasten nede i nogle sekunder, saa kommer der en fin oversigt over genveje
<munkster> i lubuntu er det ctrl+alt+t
<redruM> Har fundet den ved søgning.
<redruM_> Det lykkedes mid faktisk at finde problemet. ubuntu vælger af uransagelige årsager at indstille mit netværks kort til "Airplane mode" når man installerer ubuntu :)
<oz7t> Min skærm viser ikke de rigtige farver fra overgang  12.10 til 13.04   hvorfor sker det ?
<oz7t> redrum ctrl lt t
<oz7t> ctrl alt t
<oz7t> redrum  det virker hos mig
<oz7t> Spørgsmål  Er der kommet nogle nye folk der ved noget om portprogrammering i c ubuntu  Noget har jeg til at køre. Det er strobe specielt jeg søger
<KingGuru> Hej..
<KingGuru> Er der nogle her der kender til opsætning af lyden i 13.04.. jeg har det problem at, hvor hdmi ud virker (kører op i tv'et) så fungerer spdif ikke (den er tilgængelig).. der kommer intet lyd til min forstærker
<KingGuru> nå¨.. prøver lige forum..  må hellere komme i seng :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-28
<mandersson> ?spørgsmål Skal man installere et codec, for at kunne afspille audio cd, i lubuntu 14.04?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-29
<CybergeekDK> Gab
<xouxouxou> hej
<xouxouxou> pustpust
<CybergeekDK> Gab
<CybergeekDK> er godt nok træt i dag
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-02
<Ubuntubruger1> spørgsmål er der nogen der kan svare på om jeg vil vinde ved at bruge et af linux systemerne på en asus eee pc
<CybergeekDK> Ubuntubruger1, det vil jeg bestemt mene
<CybergeekDK> linux bruger mindre ram, cpu osv.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-03
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål hvordan får jeg billedet fra min bærebare com med nvidia grafik kort over på min sonyfladskærm, jeg har koblet dem sammen med et hdmi stik og prøvet at nedsætte opløsningen men der kommer intet op på skærmen
<Ubuntubruger9> spørgsmål hvordan får jeg billedet fra min bærbar op på mit sony tv har sluttet det til med hdmi
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-04
<cms-uni> Nogen ubuntu forum admin her +
#ubuntu-dk 2015-04-28
<krums> hej alle sammen
#ubuntu-dk 2015-05-02
<Ubuntubruger3> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har lige prøvet at ligge ubuntu på en virtuelbox
<Ubuntubruger3> men den opløsning jeg får er 640 x 480
<Cybergeek_> ja det er pga. virtualbox
<Ubuntubruger3> så står der at den bruger internal skærm
<Ubuntubruger3> er der en måde hvorpå jeg kan ændre det ?
<Cybergeek_> det mener jeg ikke du kan ændre på, mener det er virtualbox der sætter den begræsning
<Ubuntubruger3> oki tak for svar :)
<Cybergeek_> np :)
#ubuntu-dk 2016-05-06
<mpdk> hehe
<mpdk> ikke flere end dette
<mpdk> fuck it.
<mpdk> Er i alle kommet op på 16.04?
<mads-> mpdk: howdy
<mpdk> ignen ide
<mads-> mpdk: er du kommet op på 16.04?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-05-03
<anarkhos> hi
<anarkhos> klovn
#ubuntu-dk 2018-05-04
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål min opgradering til 18.04 er gået i stå efter genstart. Jeg har indtastet brugernavn og password men pc'en forbliver i sort skærm. hvordan kommer jeg ind til desktop visningen med alle dens ikoner?
#ubuntu-dk 2020-04-28
<Ubuntubruger74> hej
<Ubuntubruger74> jeg vil gerne installer en ubunto ved siden min windos det betyder et step ud af virtual box så vilken version af ubuntu jeg skal install ?
